# System.out/System.err umleiten rückgängig machen



## Nova (28. Sep 2005)

Hallo,

Wie ich System.err und System.out umleite weiß ich, aber wie kann ich es rückgängig machen?
Irgendwie System.setErr(blablubb) wobei blablub die Refernz zur Standardausgabe sein müsste?!?

Hintergrund ist das der User während das Programm läuft die Umleitung an/abstellen können soll. Anstellen geht ja schon, nur beim abstellen weiß ich nicht wie ich das machen soll...


mfg
Christian


----------



## Mag1c (28. Sep 2005)

Hi,

sichere die alten Streams System.out und System.err bevor du umleitest. Dann kannst du später die Umleitung wieder auf die originalen Streams zurückleiten.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## thE_29 (28. Sep 2005)

Das hier?
Für Error:

```
System.setErr(new PrintStream(new BufferedOutputStream(new FileOutputStream(java.io.FileDescriptor.err),128),true));
```
Für Output

```
System.setOut(new PrintStream(new BufferedOutputStream(new FileOutputStream(java.io.FileDescriptor.out), 128), true));
```


----------

